# The what I did to my Ram this weekend thread.



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

AKA the snowball effect.

It started as a simple sub swap from a 12W6v2 to a Morel Ultimo 12.
Well...to get the sub out the whole interior has to come out. SO out it came.



















That would have been simple...now for the snowball part. Since I knew it had to come apart I decided to go back to my Mosconi 6to8, run new speaker wire to the mid's and midranges, new RCA's for the new HU I decided to add and do something about the noisy vents on the back wall. 
Luckily the Molex plug has a huge open spot in it...so that was easier than I thought it would be.










Random shot of the door and how it was done by Rick Paul originally...I just added the new wire.










Inside of the door panel...Dynamat and armaflex tape everywhere...hopefully it won't rattle.










New speaker wires ran and everything cleaned up on the back wall.










Took a members advice to block the wind noise from those vents. Grabbed some 5mm thick yoga mats and slapped those in there. I also put some from the firewall to the fronts of the seats...I had some extra and figured it couldn't hurt.










Carpet back in and 6to8 mounted and wired...with some notes for what goes where for Jim when he starts tuning it.










And I stopped today with the sub enclosure and trim panel back in place. I wanted to mount the sub but I decided to paint the Morel grille and it's not dry yet....so that goes on tomorrows list.










I know the pics suck...I had my phone in the garage and just used it. Didn't realize how dark they were until I posted them.

Tomorrow is the sub install and interior back in then next week the new HU goes in when it gets here. If it all powers up it's off to Jim's house for some tuning.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

VERY nice work sir! Can't wait to hear your impressions of that Ultimo


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Loving it man keep it up


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking great! I wish I could have heard your car at the meet. There wasn't enough time in that day for me. Next time.

I can't wait to hear your impressions after changing subs.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

so how does the ultimo compare to the w6


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Won't know for a little bit. I'm gonna get everything powered up then it's going out to be tuned by a member here.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Im a fan. Subscribed


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Holy Moses!! You ain't plain!! Can't wait to see it put back together


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

OK, that's two of you who have moved from diesel Fords to gas Rams...lol
Anyone else?

Jay


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

:snacks:


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Ultimo 12 is installed.











I never get to see these...but they sure are pretty. lol


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

curious on your impressions of the Ultimo, have you had a chance to listen yet?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Not yet...still have to get the HU, steering wheel control module and Sirius tuner installed.
It'll be at least 2 weeks I'm sure....if I can get it together by Friday then Jim can start tuning it and that'll take some time. I just want it decently done by the 6th so I can drive it to Vegas for SEMA.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Doesn't the Ultimo need a lot more airspace than that ??? 

Shane


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

It's about 1.25ft^3 sealed. Should be fine but I guess we'll find out.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Another ****ty picture update. Got the DNN990HD test fit and the wiring harnesses mated together....tomorrow I get to figure out how and where to run the 500 other wires it takes to get this thing up and running. It's ridiculous how many wires there are on this thing.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

That's the new Kenwood with wi fi.? I have been looking at it is the only one I would give up my 7100 for.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

That's it.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Fired everything up tonight. All the speakers make sound....no smoke...no sparks. Throw the interior in tomorrow and call this one a wrap.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

The snowball has stopped rolling. Everything is back in it's place and ready for Jim to start tuning on Sunday.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice work!

It's too bad the Kenwood H/U doesn't have an optical output to the 6to8, I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I love that amp rack and sub in the back. Nice n clean. Lets hope that snowball doesn't turn into an avalanche of tuning. Tho it usually does ;-)


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

The amp rack and sub enclosure....hell...all of the original install was done by Rick Paul, speakerpimp on here. I take no credit for that. I just cleaned up some things I wanted to change and swapped the sub, DSP and HU.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Dumb question, is this an extended cab or is there just an inordinate amount of room in those regular cab Rams?

This is the second time today i have seen things about Ram's that I love. Im a chevy guy but maybe my wife is right. Dont tell her tho.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh believe it. There are TONS of room in a regular cab Ram 

Behind the seat storage tray:










And without it:


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

It's a single cab and there's a mountain of room in the cab. I'm 6'7" and don't even have the seat all the way back to drive. It still goes all the way back and the center console lid opens fully even with a 12" sub sitting there.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Sweet, pics and everything! Thanks for the replies, even if the answer pisses me off just a little 

Sorry Silverado, it may be time to go


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's mine with the 12W6 still in it...seats all the way back and there's still 6-8" between the seat backs and amp rack at the bottom. I can't even touch the steering wheel with them back this far.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Hmmm i see a trip to the Dodge dealership 100 yards from my house in my near future. Its atleast worth ****s n giggles to see one in person.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

this thing is roomy. i was surprised how comfortable it is for a single cab. the interior is sweet as well.

unbroken, you can pick this thing up! She's ready! lol


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome. I can't wait to hear what you came up with.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

nice refresh....i love the single cab Rams....if things go according to plan i may be in one soon.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

still waiting on your opinion of the Morel sound...couldn't wait any longer had to order one Ultimo 10" (sc) for now (should be in tomorrow yeah!) i'll most likely buy one more soon


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

What's up with that Kenwood? Easy to use? SQ? Getting tired of my Pioneer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I dunno much about it yet. I got everything fully installed last Saturday then dropped it at Jim's place on Sunday. I haven't heard it yet. Picking it up tomorrow afternoon then I get to see how everything turned out. I know everything in the HU is bypassed straight into the DSP.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow and thank you Jim. There's nothing else I can say....absolutely blown away over here.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

:snacks: ... ... ...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

No problem bro. That's a nice setup u have!


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice upgrades! Can't wait to hear the verdict on the Ultimo!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I like it...not sure if I love it yet. It's definitely worlds better than the W6v3. 
I may grab one of those Illusion Carbon C12XL's just for the hell of it.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> I may grab one of those Illusion Carbon C12XL's just for the hell of it.


Come join the club.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

More money in one sub than I have in my whole system. lol

I always liked how much room there was in std. cab rams.
Don't care for the new rotary shifter, tho.

Jay


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

So I decided to give the mounting/trim panel for the 6to8 controller a try. Worst thing that can happen is I screw it up and JT builds it for me. I had everything I thought I'd need in the garage already so that is today's project.
Started with some 1/2" MDF










Test fit and it's reasonably close.









Taped up the controller and spent some quality time with some Bondo.

















Popped it apart. I have no idea what I'm doing but it seems to be working at this point.









Some rough sanding with 150 grit and test fit again.









Sanded, spot putty in the holes and first coat of primer.









It's getting there...more pics later as I make progress.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice. I'm now interested in looking for a newer Ram since I'm 6'6" and feel like I don't fit in my '97 extended cab.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm 6'7" and I'm fine in this thing with room to spare.

I couldn't resist a sneak peek between sanding and coats of primer. I'm actually liking how it's turning out so far.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow I feel like a midget now with my Ram as I am only 6'2 and 280lbs. Although I run a CrewCab as it's listed under the business as transport.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Just set in place and I need to do the foam tape it sits on differently but I think it's gonna work well.










I need to put the tape on the console instead of the pod but other than that it came out OK I think.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Got it as good as I can get it.
I removed the foam and replaced it with the soft side of a roll of velcro. Don't hate...it worked. lol









Made an aluminum bracket to hold it from the back.









Screwed it into the console trim from the back and called it done.









I'll make a new one when I have some time. I learned a few things this time that'll help me get a better fit on round 2.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

looks great! now need feedback on that Ultimo


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like it even if it is underpowered...I can fix that though. lol
I don't know enough technical terms to describe it...it's just awesome. I can't upset it or make it do anything bad no matter what I throw at it.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

UNBROKEN said:


> I really like it even if it is underpowered...I can fix that though. lol
> I don't know enough technical terms to describe it...it's just awesome. I can't upset it or make it do anything bad no matter what I throw at it.


nice! kind of what I wanted to hear  Thx


----------



## spoonsports86 (Nov 17, 2012)

thats a nice fit for a single cab 

love how everything is mounted


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Couldn't resist...I have to try one of these so tomorrow I'm swapping the Ultimo 12 for a C12XL.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> Couldn't resist...I have to try one of these so tomorrow I'm swapping the Ultimo 12 for a C12XL.


But then you would have to update you sig  Cant wait to hear what ya think.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

It's showtime!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Do it, and then report back to is your findings please.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

It's tomorrow's project. The seats and center console have to come out to swap subs....yay.


PS....thanks JT for the quick delivery.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

beautiful sub... I'd love to hear one...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice. It must have been the demo in the Mrs. car that got you hooked.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I saw the Mrs car today. Was hoping for another listen but I don't think it was quite ready. lol


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

That sub is definitely on my must listen list too. Yes, please give your feedback. It will be greatly appreciated but many apparently. I just wish there was a way to do swaps like that without eating 90% of the costs to do that. I have greater issues to deal with first unfortunately.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I know there's some who don't believe in breaking in speakers (that it is a myth), but for my pair of C12XLs, it took a couple weeks before they came alive. They were pretty good to start with, but once broken in, they really compliment my midbasses very very well. They blend when you want them, get crazy loud with composure and authority when you care for it.

Same goes for the Mrs. car regarding the break in. A little different flavor though, but with hers up front, the impact of a single C12XL, well hmmm, guess I'm trying to think if anyone else has one forward of the center console .


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

That ultimo didn't last long in your truck


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok....all ******** aside this is likely the best sub on the market right now....period.
It does everything the Ultimo does but if you wanna do something stupid it has enough bottom end to rival anything I've ever heard. I can't wait to get some play time over the next couple of weeks and get it broken in.

Plus it fits like my build was done with this sub in mind. I'll let the (bad) pic do the talking on that.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

UNBROKEN said:


> Ok....all ******** aside this is likely the best sub on the market right now....period.
> It does everything the Ultimo does but if you wanna do something stupid it has enough bottom end to rival anything I've ever heard. I can't wait to get some play time over the next couple of weeks and get it broken in.
> 
> Plus it fits like my build was done with this sub in mind. I'll let the (bad) pic do the talking on that.


Man, now that is a statement. Jeez, yet another thing I want to try out. If only money grew on trees or these things weren't so damned expensive


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

UNBROKEN said:


> I saw the Mrs car today. Was hoping for another listen but I don't think it was quite ready. lol


The Mrs. car in for more upgrades?

Jay


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what was going on with her car. JT would have to answer that.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm not sure what was going on with her car. JT would have to answer that.


No he doesn't. Mrs. says he's on a gag order lol.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I figured. LOL
I didn't even ask him myself what was going on. LOL


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> The Mrs. car in for more upgrades?
> 
> Jay


Jay, besides, you were the one who said "Phase 2" on her thread, remember? 

But let's not take the OP's thread too far OT. UNBROKEN's experience with the C12XLs is pretty similar to mine, the mrs., and the lucky few that have gotten their hands on them. When we put our order for ours, the wait list was a bit lengthy. Sounds like it is better now. Also, they aren't cheap, but as some would say, you have to pay to play .


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok so what you folks are saying is I now need to pull my C12, and replace it with this C12XL ? The question is will my current C12 enclosure be enough for this to be installed into it. Or will Don need to make me a new enclosure for the C12XL ?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks great, UNBROKEN! I too believe it's the best sub I've ever heard. 

I have mine in 1 cube with half a sheet of bhstuff as recommended. Not sure how much smaller you could go.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine is in just over 1ft^3 with the same 1/2 sheet of BHS. 
I'm giving it 650 watts and when I threw in some heavy bass stuff I'm positive it smoked the 12W7 I had in another truck on 1000 watts. I've never heard a sub this composed at those volume levels.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I will run it past Don when I'm there on Friday. If we can make it work with the present enclosure great, if not then we know what needs to be done. Right now the C12 will be powered by my Mosconi Zero3 which is bridge do I have plenty of power, just need the correct subwoofer for it lol.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought I may swap in a bridged 300.2 for it...there's honestly no need. This is way more than I'll ever need.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a Zero3 bridged for my pair of C12XLs with the gains at about half way, and turned down further on the processor. Plenty in reserve. 

EDIT: I have my pair in right around two cubes.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> I thought I may swap in a bridged 300.2 for it...there's honestly no need. This is way more than I'll ever need.


you thought we was Buuuuulshitttin?? lol


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm rapidly learning to listen to y'all better. lol


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

ugh all you guys talking so highly of this Carbon C12XL!!!! SHAME ON YOU GUYS!
now I have to sell this Ultimo that I just put in 3 months ago, to check them out.
Does anyone have a Single 12" Carbon C12XL i can audition in the south bay area?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

shutmdown said:


> ugh all you guys talking so highly of this Carbon C12XL!!!! SHAME ON YOU GUYS!
> now I have to sell this Ultimo that I just put in 3 months ago, to check them out.
> Does anyone have a Single 12" Carbon C12XL i can audition in the south bay area?


OP is bringing his truck for this:

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-...-gtg-simplicityinsound-december-7-2013-a.html

If a single isn't enough for you, I am in South Bay.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I never did like the crappy battery terminals I used...there were too many wires jammed into one spot for my tastes.










So I ordered some Scosche Status S clamps and XS Power bus bars and moved some things around today. I had to swap the bus bars and didn't want the red bar on the negative side so I sprayed them with PlastiDip to fix that then I had to extend some factory wiring...in general it was a pain in the ass but this is what I wound up with. I also couldn't find shrink tubing big enough so I had to wrap the wires with tape for now...I'll fix that soon.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job, may I inquire as to where you purchased your truck battery? I also own a 2011 Ram CC and want to upgrade the battery. I don't plan on any car audio, but the winters where I reside can be some kind of rough. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I wholeheartedly approve!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice improvement.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Great job, may I inquire as to where you purchased your truck battery? I also own a 2011 Ram CC and want to upgrade the battery. I don't plan on any car audio, but the winters where I reside can be some kind of rough. Thank you in advance for your help.


I actually ordered it off eBay for about 1/2 what they cost in stores and they had free shipping. The D4800 is a straight drop in replacement.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

papasin said:


> OP is bringing his truck for this:
> 
> GTG at Simplicityinsound, December 7, 2013 - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum
> 
> If a single isn't enough for you, I am in South Bay.


dang I'll be moving that day. Could i take you up on your offer papasin and check out your civic? I've been following that build too. one hell of a system that youve got there


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

shutmdown said:


> dang I'll be moving that day. Could i take you up on your offer papasin and check out your civic? I've been following that build too. one hell of a system that youve got there


We can take this to PM so as to not clutter UNBROKEN's thread.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

papasin said:


> We can take this to PM so as to not clutter UNBROKEN's thread.


will do 

now back on topic,
UNBROKEN will you be in the bay for the weekend or just for the SIS meet? I'd love to audition the truck if you have the time


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll be in the evening before but heading out after the meet.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I think I'm finally done....can't think of a single thing I want to or need to change.
MECA Mod Street here I come....


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

The only weak link was your sub. Now that's done . Team WCA here we come. Lol


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

shutmdown said:


> will do
> 
> now back on topic,
> UNBROKEN will you be in the bay for the weekend or just for the SIS meet? I'd love to audition the truck if you have the time


got a listen today, definitely something you want to hear. another bigred tuning masterpiece!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

jtaudioacc said:


> got a listen today, definitely something you want to hear. another bigred tuning masterpiece!


I call first dibs on getting to listen first at the gtg! I was gonna call shot gun but that's not the right seat.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

You got it, ma'am.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Test run with aluminum...still waiting on the copper bar and shrink tubing to get here.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I saw nothing glaringly wrong with your first setup. But I will say they look even better all squared up... I want ur truck btw


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Much nicer, bravo to you sir.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

REGULARCAB said:


> I saw nothing glaringly wrong with your first setup. But I will say they look even better all squared up... I want ur truck btw


It's always for sale. lol


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> It's always for sale. lol


Ill quote my wife "Brian Wayne Jones if you buy anything with two doors i'm going to rip your balls off"


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Yea...you might wanna pass. lol
Nobody would wanna pay what I'd ask anyway. I've got over $70K in it not including the $30K truck to start with...it would be expensive. lol


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah at 70k my balls would be that last thing i would have to worry about.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

It's time to open this thing up again. That Illusion sub is breaking in and showing me some rattles I never had before. It's time to work on more decoupling and deadening.
I ordered 3 rolls of 1/8" dynaliner, one 1/2" roll and about 20 more sqft of Stinger Roadkill Expert. I'll be pulling the interior next week...again....yay.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Been playing Jay-Z?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn demo discs. lol


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol. Happy New Year!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

What part of texas are you in? I'm in arkansas but you have me wanting to come check this thing out, maybe there will be a meet in the spring i can come to. I had a 2011 R/T in mineral gray with the stock alcoa 22's. Bell Tech 2/4, smoked tails and 3rd brake light, and tint was all i had done to it, sure was an awesome truck.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm actually out in SoCal for a while....I won't be home until July of next year. 
I've got a few things done to mine too. It'll be on the subscriber cover of Truckin' magazine with a full feature in the subscriber and newsstand issues coming out on Jan 7th.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

papasin said:


> Lol. Happy New Year!


Same to you and the Mrs. and the little ones too, Richard. I bailed out with my kiddo....celebrating New Years this whole week in Hawaii. That SoCal weather just wasn't good enough. lol


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> Same to you and the Mrs. and the little ones too, Richard. I bailed out with my kiddo....celebrating New Years this whole week in Hawaii. That SoCal weather just wasn't good enough. lol


I'll let her know.

Hawaii is one of my most frequented travel spots...other than SoCal and TX, with the latter only for work purposes. lol


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm actually out in SoCal for a while....I won't be home until July of next year.
> I've got a few things done to mine too. It'll be on the subscriber cover of Truckin' magazine with a full feature in the subscriber and newsstand issues coming out on Jan 7th.


Hell yeah i'll pick that one up, i love my car but every time i see a lowered R/T it makes me think. Congrats on the feature and happy new year!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine looks like this:


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

No BS that is the best done sport truck i have seen in a long time, here was mine...









and my 07









had an 06 Night Runner and 03 reg cab Hemi SLT dropped with real SRT10 22's on it also, was my first truck i bought when i started making decent money. 

Sorry to derail but you see where my forum name comes from now.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn nice looking trucks. I almost bought a dark grey or black one...but I had a magazine cover as a goal and lighter colors have a better shot. As much as I love the stereo stuff...the real fun is under the hood on mine. lol


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Sent you a pm to not get too far off the audio stuff, in love with your truck though i may have to go drive one with the new 8 speed auto and see what happens lol.


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Unbroken, congrats on the cover of Truckin'. Got mine in the mail over the weekend and enjoyed reading the article.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

MoparMike said:


> Unbroken, congrats on the cover of Truckin'. Got mine in the mail over the weekend and enjoyed reading the article.


No way?! Congrats! Can you guys post some of the pics from the mag?


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Golden Ear said:


> No way?! Congrats! Can you guys post some of the pics from the mag?


I don't have my copy with me at work, and haven't seen the truck in person, but they sure made it look good. Its also pretty evident that the writer loved it too, lots of praise in that article.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

It's by far the baddest truck from all aspects I have ever witnessed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys....the cover of Truckin was a lifelong goal. 
I'll post some pics tomorrow. Max is sending me digital copies of all the pics in the morning.
This is the plaque of it I got today.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> Yea...you might wanna pass. lol
> Nobody would wanna pay what I'd ask anyway. I've got over $70K in it not including the $30K truck to start with...it would be expensive. lol


Shoot now you'd have to charge me like 240k because its a celebrity truck now


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

I noticed you put the xs d4800. is it really a drop in or did you have to do some modification? I went to their site and they recommend the d6800.


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

sorry the d6500.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

BlkRamRt said:


> I noticed you put the xs d4800. is it really a drop in or did you have to do some modification? I went to their site and they recommend the d6800.


The 4800 dropped right in and used the oem hold down


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> The 4800 dropped right in and used the oem hold down


GREAT. WHAT ABOUT FOR THE BATTERY POST? MY BATTERY IS NOT HOLDING A CHARGE SO I MIGHT AS WELL GO WITH SOMETHING BETTER. LOL


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Just got my copy of Truckin'!!! So awesome to have been part of the build, thanks so much for the opportunity Richard, I mean that!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Now when you coming back to Houston??????


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

speakerpimp said:


> Just got my copy of Truckin'!!! So awesome to have been part of the build, thanks so much for the opportunity Richard, I mean that!!


Thanks for taking it on, Rick. I know I keep changing stuff but I couldn't have done this without your expertise. 



SouthSyde said:


> Now when you coming back to Houston??????


I'll be back this July if all goes well out here.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

that's awesome...congrats


----------



## Brady.40 (Jan 10, 2014)

Incoming PM


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

So I got a box from SonicElectronix in this week and put some of it to use today. Didn't stop to take any pics but sound deadening crap isn't very exciting anyway. I think I killed the rattles in my B pillar trim finally. They weight about 20lbs each now. lol










I bought enough to take care of my new door panels when they come in. Hoping to get JT to work some magic on them before I install them.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

UNBROKEN said:


> So I got a box from SonicElectronix in this week and put some of it to use today. Didn't stop to take any pics but sound deadening crap isn't very exciting anyway. I think I killed the rattles in my B pillar trim finally. They weight about 20lbs each now. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad to hear im not the only one with rattling b pillar panels. Im about to do the same.

Did I miss any info on whats going on w your doors? Or is it a big ol secret?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Fairly standard stuff. Fully covered inside and out with Roadkill Expert with a little Armaflex tape between the door card and inner door to decouple. No MLV.

The next post in this thread may say "listed the Ram on eBay" 
I'm going to look at 2014 SRT Jeeps today. I may be starting over again from scratch.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> The next post in this thread may say "listed the Ram on eBay"
> I'm going to look at 2014 SRT Jeeps today. I may be starting over again from scratch.


WOW! Didn't see that coming.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

UNBROKEN said:


> Fairly standard stuff. Fully covered inside and out with Roadkill Expert with a little Armaflex tape between the door card and inner door to decouple. No MLV.
> 
> The next post in this thread may say "listed the Ram on eBay"
> I'm going to look at 2014 SRT Jeeps today. I may be starting over again from scratch.


I hope not. Your truck is one I really wanted to hear first hand. I am really curious what one c12xl sounds like. Of course, if this Jeep you are looking at is an suv that would be even better if the c12xl goes into it in time that is. Not familiar with Dodge at all.:blush:


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

SHAGGS said:


> WOW! Didn't see that coming.


I get bored easily. LOL
I have to see how comfortable the Jeeps are today before I do anything. If I can fit in them I'm gonna list the truck this week.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess I should check my piggy, but I doubt he's got enough pennies in his belly.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

UNBROKEN said:


> I get bored easily. LOL
> I have to see how comfortable the Jeeps are today before I do anything. If I can fit in them I'm gonna list the truck this week.


The SRT Jeep is nice but man i couldn't let that truck go!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I can. lol
I just listed it on eBay.

RAM 1500 RAM R T | eBay


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I cant ebay on this computer, but tell me you mentioned the truckin spread.

EDIT: hmmm i wonder if my wife plans to ever have to buy a bigger house ever again...


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

UNBROKEN said:


> I can. lol
> I just listed it on eBay.
> 
> RAM 1500 RAM R T | eBay


You're selling it with all the audio equipment still installed?  No offense, but, I hope it doesn't sell until at least the middle of March so I can see and hear this one. Seriously tho, that Jeep must've been very impressive. I'll have to google that and see exactly what it is. What are your plans for the Jeep?


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

'14 SRTs are badass!!!


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Good heavens, If I had your money, I'd burn mine...?


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

GLWS. if i had the cash i would buy it.


----------

